# Slashdot Games Video Games Linked To Child Aggression



## Clark Kent (Nov 4, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Video Games Linked To Child Aggression
By News Bot - 11-04-2008 10:07 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

the4thdimension writes "CNN is running a story this morning that explains new research showing a correlation between video games and aggression in children. The study monitored groups of US and Japanese children, asking them to rate their violent behavior over a period of several months while they played video games in their free time. The study concludes that it has 'pretty good evidence' that there is a link between video games and childhood aggression." Stories like this make me want to smash things.pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/03/1520229amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/03/1520229"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/03/1520229amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./p pa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/IVzLu7889fQ8_W1bspf80rtV3qw/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/IVzLu7889fQ8_W1bspf80rtV3qw/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/oZZNV4iweFk" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

